# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  TotM: December '21 & January '22!

## Hilary

*Tasks of the Month: December 2021 & January 2022!*







This topic is for the Lucid Tasks of the Month, voted on every month (or every other month) in our *Voting Booth Thread*. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month(s). 

Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the *Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*


*How to get your wings:*
1. Fully complete any of the tasks in a lucid dream in the time frame.
2. Post your successful lucid dream in a reply to this thread, using spoiler tags (using the "Go Advanced" reply button, you will see the box within a box button for a spoiler tag). 

Use the following heading format in your spoiler tag:
[Type of task] -[Name of the task] - [Success or fail]
For example:
Basic Task i - Drive a car - success

Then, after pressing "OK", add your lucid dream details. Make sure you only include the relevant lucid dream material related to the task. No need to post the full entry or non-lucid sections of the dream here.

3. Add the relevant dream journal entry link (Type "DJ Link", highlight your text, then press the earth button. Copy paste your DJ link into the box.).
4. Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task(s) that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, and/or bonus.
5. You should receive your wings within a couple of days. If you don't, please reach out to the Forum Staff.

Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.

Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic. Report back in this thread,* even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task.* Your efforts should make interesting reading! 

*Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:*

Your name will be displayed in *orange* in the online member's list at the bottom of the main forum page. *NEW* You'll also be displayed in *purple* (by popular vote) in our Discord channel.
You will receive a special title and badge.
You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited-access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. 

*Tasks For This Month:*
*Basic i:* Walk through an Art gallery and examine the artwork created by your mind. (Tiktaalik)
*Basic ii:* Explore the Great Barrier Reef. What do you see? (Moonagedaydream)

*Advance i:* Be part of a video game, either an existing one or a new one imagined by you. (GabiAlex)
*Advance ii:* Go into Willy Wonka's chocolate factory room where everything is edible, and enjoy taste-testing things. (MoonageDaydreamer)

*Bonus:* Travel to Olympus and anger a god/goddess. Describe what happens. (paigeyemps)  

__________________________________________________ _______________________
BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.
5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd exp
6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: This one is for two months instead of one. You have a little more time complete the task, as you wish! These tasks end on January 31st, 2022 at 11:59 pm EDT (or until the next month's tasks are posted).

You got this everyone! 

-Moon (filling in for Humble)  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Oh Man, lots of good stuff this time! Going to be fun!

----------


## FryingMan

These all look really nice, are they still valid for February?

----------


## Hilary

> These all look really nice, are they still valid for February?



Yes, the current tasks are being extended. Enjoy!

----------


## Lang

*Hey everyone!! Just a reminder, If you have any Task Of The Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-month-year/156066-future-task-month-suggestion-thread.html

~Humbledreamer. 
Dreamviews Moderator*

----------

